# Genotropin



## Blake007 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi All,

Anyone tried or use Genotropin???

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used it


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

